
Tips Sought to Shorten Sleep Inertia - Takizawa
I would love to increase my early morning (~5AM to 7AM) productivity. However, my thinking is relatively sluggish in the hour up to two post waking up. Do you have any tips on how to shorten that period of natural sleep inertia that occurs when you wake up early? To let you know, I currently take a cold shower and drink bulletproof coffee.
======
gshdg
First, catch up on all your sleep. Then start going to bed at 9:30pm or so.
You’ll probably start waking up naturally, fully rested, at 5-6am. (Note that
this is also easiest to do at times of year when the sun rises at 5-6am.)

The natural and fully rested wake up will leave you quite alert.

------
gnat
Don't drink coffee. I'm much more functional in the mornings since giving up
caffeine. The mechanism by which your body acclimatises to a new baseline of
caffeine is known -- you're inflicting those hard mornings on yourself. (And
if you're not going to be correspondingly earlier in the night -- consider
giving your brain the sleep it is telling you it needs. There's little to no
evidence that you can train your mind to be high-performing while short-
changing it on sleep. On the contrary, plenty of evidence exists that you
perform worse when you under-sleep, but you also lose the ability to notice
you're performing worse. Your sleep dep is moving you to a worse place in
Dunning-Kruger space)

------
Tomte
Wake up naturally when rested. Your "sleep inertia" is your body trying to get
a bit of the sleep you deprived it of back.

------
artur_makly
read the news ;-)

